# A new type of livestock guardian ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

After seeing this photo from a south african breeder, and seeing the same thing from my own, I'm thinking now it wouldnt be a bad idea to run the damara ewes in with the goats when they are kidding.










Hmm, I'm wondering if a damara wether would have the same instinct, that way I could bond him to the goat flock and leave him in all the time. or maybe two damara wethers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm interesting - only problem I see if it does work is the copper issue :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is true stacey.... :wink: 

keren ...that was an interesting idea....but yea ...the copper would be a problem.... :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that ewe reminds me of my big alpine kiko doe, goat head. 
she's beat up our dog before, poor birch. 

well kelebek keeps sheep with her goats, she must have some kind of system for keeping the minerals separated between species.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, a while ago I made up a little stand type thing for the minerals, its free standing but you can wire it to the fence for more stability if you wish. Basically the mineral block (yes, I use blocks and havent had any problem with them) is held in a covered bit up the top, it can also hold a bowl for loose minerals if you wish, the goats have to jump/climb up onto a platform to get the minerals, or the bigger ones can stand up with their front feet on the platform and reach it. My sheep dont jump or climb up. Works quite well, I just have to watch out for athletic sheep, or goats that need to be shown how to use the feeder. 

But that might change with these damaras, they say they browse like goats so I dont quite know how my you beaut mineral feeder will go with that. Might have to raise it a little. 

The other thing to do would be supply the other blocks that dont have copper, and just give the goats a copper bolus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...that sounds good keren .......smart thinking.. :thumbup: ...whatever works..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Speaking of gaurdians, I let Rock(my doberman) out with the animals to see how he would do.... Well Luna took exception to him and sent him for a roll. Rock on the other hand liked the goats, he treated them like dogs(tried to smell butts) but after Luna expressed herself we put him back. Poor rock :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, some sheep!!! I'd think the only reason you couldn't is the copper issue... if you could find out a way to get around that it would work out great I'm thinking...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

What I'm seeing from the Damaras is, they climb up with their front legs to reach feed, but they wont actually jump up onto things. So I think raising the mineral feeder will solve that problem. I wont have a chance to run the damaras with the goats and test that theory for a few months though, because they are penned up firstly to tame down but also because they're gonna lamb, then the goats will be kidding ... :roll: Its never ending, isnt it :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting...


----------

